# Spieler mission erfüllt



## DeGno (3. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin grad an einem 2D Spiel dran. Was funzt alles schon: Spieler kann durch Welt laufen dabei Leute ansprechen , Kämpfen, Handeln.

So jetzt wollte ich noch machen das irgendeine Person dem Spieler eine Mission geben kann zb irgend ein Item holen oder jemanden befreien oder sowas. So habe jetzt ein Interface gemacht was von den einzelnen Missionsarten implementiert wird. Die Person hat beim initialisieren die Mission übergeben bekommen und wenn der Spieler ihn anspricht dann bekommt er die Mission.

So meine frage ist nun wie ich es realisieren kann es zu überprüfen ob die Mission erledigt wurde?

Wäre toll wenn ihr mal paar ansätze zeigen könntet.

gruß


----------



## Marco13 (6. Dez 2010)

```
interface Mission
{
    boolean accomplished();
    boolean impossible();
    ...
}
```
!?


----------



## Samuel72 (6. Dez 2010)

Mission erledigt bedeutet ja wahrscheinlich, dass irgend ein Objekt eine entsprechende Zustandsänderung erfährt.
Ich würde wahrscheinlich den möglichen Missionserfüllungskandidaten ein Feld mission geben.
Bei der Zustandsänderung, die möglicherweise die Mission erfüllt, müsste man dann folgenden Code hinzufügen:
	
	
	
	





```
if (mission!=null) mission.erledigt();
```
Hierbei ist erledigt() die Methode in der Mission, die diese Mission als erledigt behandelt (bzw. bei komplizierteren Vorgängen erst mal prüft, ob die Mission tatsächlich erledigt wurde).


----------

